# How Is There No "Deadpool" Movie Review Here Yet?



## Marauder06 (Feb 18, 2016)

Was going to post this in the Deadpool thread, only to find that we have no Deadpool thread.

Anyone seen it yet?

"The movie called Deadpool, for no reason that any sensible person can fathom, is merely a simulacrum for the failed career of Mr. Reynolds, and another reminder of the current decrepitude of the visual arts within the American republic."

"Deadpool sucks, and the people who like it are idiots"  

;)  IKIS


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 18, 2016)

I haven't seen it. Everyone I know who has seen it loved it.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 18, 2016)

That "review" was very funny.

Like the movie.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 18, 2016)

Saw it on Saturday, it was awesome! Along with Zoolander 2. Deadpool was the better of the two films. Oh and the Stan Lee cameo is too funny, won't spoil it but you'll know it when you see it. The film makes fun of itself and breaks the 4th wall in self depreciating little quips that add to the absurd shenanigans. Would have been funnier watching it with female company though.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 18, 2016)

We are planning on seeing it this weekend...


----------



## Rapid (Feb 18, 2016)

_Teabag!_ *boop*


----------



## CDG (Feb 18, 2016)

This movie was hilarious.  I rarely go see movies at theaters, but this is one I'm glad I went to.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 18, 2016)

Deadpool review: Go see it. It's awesome covered in hilarious with a side of Morena Baccarin hotness.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 18, 2016)

They need to make more Marvel R rated movies. This one was one for the books. I was worried Reynolds was going to try too hard, and ruin it. But he delivered


----------



## digrar (Feb 18, 2016)

I doubt anyone here is silly enough to take their young kids, but just in case, don't take your young kids. Funny as fuck.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 18, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> They need to make more Marvel R rated movies. This one was one for the books. I was worried Reynolds was going to try too hard, and ruin it. But he delivered


Fox has already announced the next Wolverine will be R.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Feb 18, 2016)

I really hope because of the success of Deadpool that Hollywood will start doing more R rated blockbusters and comic book movies. 

Suicide Squad should have definitely been an R rated movie


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll see it next week while I am in FL.


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2016)

digrar said:


> I doubt anyone here is silly enough to take their young kids, but just in case, don't take your young kids. Funny as fuck.



Friends of mine in the states who have seen it said there were children in the various theaters...and their parents were angry with the movie's content. That's some solid parenting.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

Saw it on opening day. Movie was awesome, great blend of action and comedy with crafted character bios. I didn't know much about the character Deadpool before I saw the movie but the movie was great at introducing him. To piggy back off what others have said about the little kids in the theater, I'm 28 and my wife is 25 and we were (guessing by looking around) the oldest people in the theater that night.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 18, 2016)

Interesting observation about today's society: When I saw it there was a young mother with a ~7 y/o daughter with her sitting ahead of me.  She grabbed her daughter and ran from the theater during the sex scenes but was totally sanguine about the violent scenes. 

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 19, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Interesting observation about today's society: When I saw it there was a young mother with a ~7 y/o daughter with her sitting ahead of me.  She grabbed her daughter and ran from the theater during the sex scenes but was totally sanguine about the violent scenes.
> 
> Make of that what you will.


In a way, I'm kind of surprised it wasn't the other way around given a lot of people's views on the two subjects.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 19, 2016)

Just saw it. Best movie I've seen in a long time. 

"I had a Liam neeson nightmare. I kidnapped his daughter and he was just not having that"


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 19, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Just saw it. Best movie I've seen in a long time.
> 
> "I had a Liam neeson nightmare. I kidnapped his daughter and he was just not having that"



He made a good point.. Three movies? Maybe he was just a bad parent.


----------

